# Commendable to use GPTZFSBoot from two cf cards?



## rusma (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello

I would like to know if it is commendable or even possible to run FreeBSD/amd64 in GPTZFSBoot from one or two cf cards in an ide-to-cf converter. 

I'm considering this one. 

What speed {de,in}crease can I expect going from a normal IDE disk? 

I'm doing this to `free upÂ´ harddisk bays in my case. 

My only previous experience with Compact Flash cards is a camera and a soekris board, both working swell for their purposes.


----------



## rabfulton (Aug 8, 2010)

Compact flash cards will work. They are native ide devices. The speed you get will depend on the speed of the cards you use. Access times will be very fast.

I'm not sure if zfs is a good choice of filesystem with regards to the limited number of writes on cf cards. I use a compact flash card with ufs for the mostly static parts of my system and hard disks with raidz for /usr, /tmp and /var.

Getting a proper SSD might be a better idea for a zfs only system speedwise and reliability wise.


----------

